# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  First big print from a 16A Prototype

## Davo

Printed on a Hyrel 3D Model 16A prototype at 3000 mm/min:

----------


## Ama-fessional Molder

What was the print time?

----------


## Davo

Three hours, 40 minutes.

----------


## Davo



----------


## curious aardvark

> Printed on a Hyrel 3D Model 16A prototype at 3000 mm/min


or 50mm/s for everyone else :-)

----------


## Davo

Math is hard.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol - why would you use mm per minute. ?
Almost impossible to estimate the actual speed. Whereas mm per second. Everyone can look at a ruler and work out how fast something travels in a second.

What's the red dot in the new machine videos ?

----------


## Davo

Because every gcode file that I've ever seen specifies the linear feed rate in mm/min:




> G1 X134.898 Y125.559 *F1500.000* ; move to first perimeter point
> G1 X134.678 Y125.367 E134.06120 *F1500.000* ; perimeter
> G1 X134.434 Y125.228 E134.07645 ; perimeter
> G1 X133.641 Y124.383 E134.13941 ; perimeter
> G1 X133.437 Y124.052 E134.16051 ; perimeter


Does your experience differ? Please share. Maybe it's just our firmware flavo(u)r that uses mm/min.

That's a positioning light, so you can see what area your work will occupy.

----------


## curious aardvark

all slicers have a choice of mm per minute and mm per second. 
I have no idea why anyone would want mm per min for print speed. 

For filament feedrate maybe, but print speed ? makes no sense.

----------


## Davo

> all slicers have a choice of mm per minute and mm per second. 
> I have no idea why anyone would want mm per min for print speed. 
> 
> For filament feedrate maybe, but print speed ? makes no sense.


How about that. I've never noticed an option. I don't doubt it's there, though. Maybe I'll look tomorrow.

----------

